# Your last music picks



## toast (Jun 12, 2003)

I have not listened to any good, new album releases for months. I found the last Radiohead boring and poorly composed. The last Manson is... Grotesque. Even the drum n bass releases are sh!t ! I hope Rammstein is recording a masterpiece to compensate. Anything to recommend ?

(I'm just a grumpy music troll, I know that. I hate 99% of old and new music. Someone save me please !)


----------



## habilis (Jun 12, 2003)

I think I'm in the same boat as you. I'm losing my identity without good new music.

I've resorted to making my own - speaking of that, I have 12 new songs to release next week. It's about 3 months overdue.


----------



## toast (Jun 12, 2003)

I'll look again at your page, I did enjoy the first tracks I had listened a few months ago.


----------



## habilis (Jun 12, 2003)

They're not uploaded yet. will be next week


----------



## Randman (Jun 12, 2003)

Obviously I didn't get it from the Apple Music Store, but the new St Anger CD is old-school Metallica. And I must say, it has some nice features. A DVD of the rehearsals for each song and a "pass" to the online Metallica site.


----------



## OmegaMan (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *I have not listened to any good, new album releases for months. I found the last Radiohead boring and poorly composed.*



Do you mean Amnesiac?  Blastphemy!  Repent!    I started to really enjoy their alternative sounds/instruments in Kid A and Amnesiac....

Just picked up Hail to the Thief.  it's copy protected...but I seem to be ripping them as AACs quite easily with iTunes 4.01.  

Too bad Blur doesn't come out with any uh...fun albums, like The Great Escape, anymore.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't usually check out new albums, unless it by an artist I already like. I usually I hear a song of theres I like and get that song. Then check out a few more tracks. Then I get the whole CD and then if I really like the CD I end up getting the whole discography. I'm still trying to figure out if this is a mental illness or not. I've done it like five times. I almost the same thing with back and The White Stripes, but then I saw how many CDs they had.

Anyway, here are albums I recomend. Some of these albums are brand-spankin' new, but they're very good; and besides if you haven't heard them they're new to you:

Queens of the Stone Age - Songs for the Deaf
Audioslave - Self Titled
Sum 41 -  Does This Look Infected
Cold - Year of the Spider
Staind - 14 Shades of Grey
Linkin Park - Meteora
The White Stripes - Elephant

And here are some CDs you might nothave listened to that I recomend:

Queens of the Stone Age - Rated R
System of a Down - Self Titled
System of a Down - Toxicity
System of a Down - Steal This Album
Tenacious D - Self Titled
The White Stripes - White Blood Cells
KoRn - Self Titled
KoRn - Life Is Peachy


PS. I just want to express my love of Queens Of The Stone Age. They're like a combonation of Beck and Nirvana. I saw them live and they're amazing. I recomend everybody listen to all their songs. They're just great.


----------



## toast (Jun 13, 2003)

OmegaMan: I was referring to Hail to the Thief.

Queens of the Stone Age - Songs for the Deaf >> Stoner. One song is okay. An album is a waste of studio time.
Audioslave - Self Titled >> Argh ! This thread ois about music !
Sum 41 -  Does This Look Infected >> Not listened to.
Cold - Year of the Spider >> I don't even know who this can be.
Staind - 14 Shades of Grey >> Ideam.
Linkin Park - Meteora >> Childish. They sound like Metal Church without the Metal part of it.
The White Stripes - Elephant >> Apathic.

Don't flame me ! I'm a troll, I know it. I'm listening at this subliiiiiiiime King Crimson bootleg in Argentina, called B'BOOM. I just love them.

X-Press 2 'Muzikizum' is not so bad. But it's 0% innovative. Brian Eno was already doing this type of music in the 80s. Everyone's shouting: "Oh, techno is so much NEW ! Look, even your young parents won't understand it !" What a JOKE ! Techno is all but new. Trance is a *bit* newer. Drum n bass is really new, but it's out of breath this year.

Today's metal I just can't stand. People don't know their classics: go back to Accept, Iron Maiden, Metal Church, the five first Metallica, the first five Pantera, Trust ! That was hard rock. Metal is just shouting and throwing your guitar against the wall.

Rock... Ah, rock... Radiohead is new ? experimental ? Go and buy King Crimson 'Starless' track (from 'Red' album) on iTunes ! This is what Radiohead is trying to do, with a 20 years delay. Same applies to so much of the actual rock bands. Anyone who listened to 70s rock will be disappointed by rock, post-rock, progressive rock, usw. Who said Mogwai and Tortoise were experimental ? I LOVE what they do, for sure, they're just doing what Agitation Free or Magma was doing 10 years before. Arrrrr.

I think I'm a musical reactionary. Please remind me this fact next time I rant about today's musical EMPTINESS.


----------



## Randman (Jun 13, 2003)

I think you should go and find a good book to read and a nice shady tree to rest under as you while the time away.


----------



## toast (Jun 13, 2003)

Damn, I was just heading to do that ! How did you guess ?


----------



## Randman (Jun 13, 2003)

You could always try some more eccentric stuff. The reggae Pink Floyd cover, Dub Side of the Moon, or Metallica via cello and Apocalyptica. Or some good ole' Johnny Cash. Or jazz with the likes of Wynton Marsalis and Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra. Ever hear of Oleander? Or some Asian artists such as Jupiter by Tanya Chua (great album), or The Bored Phucks or Harlem Yu. Or just chill with some spiritualized.


----------



## toast (Jun 13, 2003)

I've tried the Pink Floyd and Metallica, in fact I liked the Metallica. I listen to a lot of jazz and love it, but jazz hardly renews itself. Steve Coleman is writing the same stuff as his ancestors, slightly different but basically the same.

I'll be seeing Pat Metheny quartet, Chick Corea, Gilberto Gil, Ruychi Sakamoto, John Zorn and Bill Laswell this month, then King Crimson and Yes the following one. I'll also see Metallica in Reading.

I just found some album I like and that is fairly recent. Talvin Singh, 'OK' release. It's not that recent, though.


----------



## MikeXpop (Jun 13, 2003)

All I can recomend is old music you've probably heard before.
From what I've heard of Elephant, it sounds pretty good. Why do you say it's apathic? Or are you apathic about it?
I only wish BNL would release a new album.


----------



## Vard (Jun 13, 2003)

When I got St. Anger last Friday I sat down with my friends and watched the DVD rather than listen to the CD first.  We were blown away.  I was like, what the hell was that?  Didn't know what to think.  Now that I have listened to it for a week straight, I have to say that it will probably go down as one of their best.  
Most people that don't like it were expecting Load 3 or Black Album Revisited.  Well, it definitely aint that!  It will likely appeal to more of the old school fans, but it's heavier and faster than anything they have put out.  It actually sounds more like Garage Days Re-revisited (which was all covers).

All I can say is...I effing love it!

Shoot me again, I aint dead yet!

Eddie


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 13, 2003)

I can't wait for the new Korn album, suppose to be getting "back ot the basics."


----------



## toast (Jun 13, 2003)

From what I've heard of Elephant, it sounds pretty good. Why do you say it's apathic? Or are you apathic about it?  >>

I find it tasteless, missing serious rhythm lines, with strictly no dynamism or innovation. I can't feel any desire for listening more than one song.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *I can't wait for the new Korn album, suppose to be getting "back ot the basics." *


Isn't that what they said about UNToUcHABLeS?

I can't wait for a new Queens of the Stone Age album. I heard they already have over 20 songs ready.

Also I think System of a Down need to get a new CD out. Their latest CD (Steel This Album) was great, but It wasn't really new. It was the unreleased tracks from the Toxicity sessions that had been floating around the web for months.


----------



## Arden (Jun 13, 2003)

I've _seen_ Oleander...

I agree about the White Stripes.  I think they are a talentless duo trying to hash something out, and I don't know why they are popular.

The new Metallica is interesting.  It's a totally different sound than any of their later stuff, but the three songs I've heard so far of St. Anger (that, Some Kind of Monster, Invisible Kid) are all repetitive, and they seem to drag on too much.

Toast:  Just go get the re-release of Dark Side of the Moon with the 5.1 surround sound and turn it up really loud.


----------



## toast (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm listening at the 'old' Dark Side and I can't see why anyone'd like to add anything to it. Even Meddle doesn't need surround (although the recoreding of this album sucks).

The new Metallica is ... hm ... well, it's not bad, but it's not good either. I'll listen to it again.


----------



## senne (Jun 14, 2003)

Manitoba - Up In Flames.

buy!


----------



## senne (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> * Even Meddle doesn't need surround (although the recoreding of this album sucks).
> *



does it? I think it's just fine. Best Pink Floyd album ever.


----------



## powermac (Jun 14, 2003)

BB King @ San Quentin


----------



## toast (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *does it? I think it's just fine. Best Pink Floyd album ever. *



I have the original vynil, Brit. pressed. If you listen the vynil with some good audio equipment (I'm using a Sennheiser HD570), you'll find out the bass is recorded like sh!t. Vocals are not correctly recorded either. Just like other sublime album (Soft Machine 'Third', King Crimson 'Earthbound'), this album was recorded by stoned technicians. But that's okay for me !


----------



## Arden (Jun 15, 2003)

And stoned musicians, am I correct?  Okay, Pink Floyd doesn't do drugs (except Syd Barrett, from the original group).

It's not that they're adding anything, they're just enhancing what currently exists.  As-is, on our DVD 5.1 surround sound system, the sound only comes out the 3 front speakers and the sub.  I'd love for the sounds to swirl all around me, especially on a track like Money, with the coinage skipping from speaker to speaker.


----------



## toast (Jun 15, 2003)

I must be an extreme form of reactionaary, for I can't stand those remastered versions. What have they done to Led Zeppelin ? Heard those new CDs ? It looks like Black Dog was recorded yesterday. That's not what I expect it to be !

Stereo'll be enough for me


----------



## doemel (Jun 17, 2003)

My latest purchase: _Kicker in tow_ by _Hangedup_. They toured France recently with _Godspeed you black emperor!_ which I knew before. I didn't know _Hangedup_ before that concert (in Lyon, a culinary capital BTW!) though. It's a duo (strings/percussion) also from Montréal (man, do I love that city!) and they actually sound like they have at least as many musicians on stage as _Godspeed_ does.


----------



## Androo (Jun 17, 2003)

this summer will bring new albums i heard yay


----------



## Arden (Jun 17, 2003)

This whole year's been bringing new albums from practically everyone, it seems.


----------



## habilis (Jun 17, 2003)

and I'll be next on that list: http://www.bonkdown.com/habilis.html
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33635


----------

